# linguist786 has arrived at his second postiversary



## Setwale_Charm

Slowly but surely... but he has made it with his invaluable contribution and help to the "needy" foreros.


----------



## cherine

Congratulations Mohammed 

It's a great pleasure having you with us, to learn together and help the others learn


----------



## Nunty

Congratulations!


----------



## Crescent

Congratulations, Linguist! 

Thanks for all your help on the forums, and we sincerely hope that you'll have plenty more postiversaries yet to come!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Pas assez souvent dans les forums français, mais il te sera beaucoup pardonné si tu te rattrapes pour tes mille prochains posts. 
Félicitations !


----------



## cheshire

你到一周年快快乐!
我想跟你継続汉语。


----------



## panjabigator

/are vah bhai sahib, aap ne to kamaal kar diyaa/!


----------



## Whodunit

*Alles Gute zu deinem Postiversairy!*​ 
_Es ist immer eine Freude, Beiträge von dir im Deutsch-, Arabisch- und OL-Forum zu lesen, da wir uns dort am häufigsten Treffen, nicht zu vergessen all die lehrreichen Stunden über Gujarati und andere exotische Sprachen außerhalb des Forums. _

*Feiere schön! ***prosit****​


----------



## elroy

I never cease to be impressed by your intelligence and your motivation to learn.

Your Arabic continues to improve, as I'm sure can be said of all the other languages you're learning.

Thanks for 2000 demonstrations of your true and genuine desire to advance your own linguistic abilities and to help others do the same.

Mabruuk!


----------



## linguist786

*Setwale Charm*: Nothing better than logging on to WR to find an Urdu thread made by you! Keep those queries coming - and good luck!

*cherine*: Very polite and humble forera, always there to answer questions in an uncomplicated way - not only with Arabic, but also on Urdu/Hindi/Persian threads when it involves Arabic!

*Nun-Translator*: I don't come across you very often (in the same threads, that is) but reading some of your posts really shows your interest and intelligence - especially in the Semitic languages!

*Crescent*: I'd like to thank you for all your help in the forum too!

*KaRiNe_Fr*: Oui, pas assez souvent dans les forums français - l'année prochaine avec éspoire avant de partir en France pour un an - d'ici là j'attends avec impatience à ton humour célèbre! 

*cheshire*: 你的中文很好啊! 明年我想我的中文也很好! 我不明白 « 継続 » - 这个英文怎么说? 

*panjabigator*: अरे भाई, मैंने क्या कमाल कर दिया? मुझसे ज़्यादा होश्यार तो आप हैं! थोडे "पोस्टों" के बाद, आप भी कमाल करेंगे  

*Whodunit*: *wonders which language to write in*. 
Danke für alle deiner Hilfe überall im Forum. Ich weiß mein Deutsch werde schlechter! - Ich verlasse mich auf einer Reise nach Deutschland eines Tages! 

*elroy*: zamaan 3annak! kiif Haalek?? (my pathetic attempt at some Palestinian Arabic). Anyway, you should cease to be impressed by me and take a good look in the mirror


----------



## elroy

Good Palestinian, but I'm a guy!


----------



## cheshire

> 你到一周年快快乐!
> 我想跟你継続学習汉语。


By "継続" I tried to mean "to continue" but I didn't know how it reads in pinyin...


----------



## carolineR

Je passe rarement par ici en ce moment, Linguist : trop de travail ! Mais je ne manquerais pour rien au monde ton deuxième postiversaire ! 
Félicitations ! à quand ce séjour en France ?


----------



## linguist786

elroy said:


> Good Palestinian, but I'm a guy!


Ah! (haal*a*k? haal*u*k?). _haalek_ just sounded "colloquial" because of the absence of "e" in MSA. How ignorant of me lol.



cheshire said:


> By "継続" I tried to mean "to continue" but I didn't know how it reads in pinyin...


这是日本语的! 不是中文的!


carolineR said:


> Je passe rarement par ici en ce moment, Linguist : trop de travail ! Mais je ne manquerais pour rien au monde ton deuxième postiversaire !
> Félicitations ! à quand ce séjour en France ?


Merci caroline!
Quant au sejour en France (ou bien: La Réunion ), ça sera l'année prochaine à partir de Septembre


----------



## elroy

linguist786 said:


> Ah! (haal*a*k? haal*u*k?). _haalek_ just sounded "colloquial" because of the absence of "e" in MSA. How ignorant of me lol.


 "Haal*a*k." We do not use "Haaluk." 

Notice that you said "zamaan 3ann*a*k" without even realizing it.   If you were saying this to a girl, it would be "zamman 3ann*e*k."


----------

